# كيف امتحات الاتصالات 1؟؟



## مهندسة دوت (6 أبريل 2008)

كيف كان امتحااااااااااااااان الاتصالات ياشباب وبنات؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
:73::86::19::10::72:


----------



## انس ياسين العقيلي (6 أبريل 2008)

بجنن يا مهندسه


----------



## الملتقى الجنة (7 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم
يا بش مهندسة دوت الرابط اللي كاتباه تبع حلول الكترونيات رقمية ما بنزل اي كتاب لكن بفتح موقع
فيا ريت توضحي بالضبط من فين انزل الكتاب 
ارجو الرد
وشكرا


----------



## يحي القاضي (7 أبريل 2008)

ليست من أقوالي!!:68:


----------



## الملتقى الجنة (7 أبريل 2008)

عفوا يا قاضي القضاة
نحن نعرف لمن هذه الاقوال ولكن قولك (ليست من اقوالي) غير مناسبة اصلا في هذا المقام بل عليك ان تقول هذا ما اؤمن به او مالا اؤمن به.
وفي الاصل ما علاقة موضوعك بكلامنا في الاعلى
وشكرا


----------



## المتميزة العربية (8 أبريل 2008)

والله كل الامتحانات زي بعض ماواحد بيبل الريق كلهم سيئين للغاية ,واليوم امتحان الكنترول زاد الطين بلة . شو المشكلة ياجماعة ,أكيد المشكلة في الدكاترة:3::4:الله يسامحهم :69:


----------

